
Starman and Tesla Roadster Have Shot Past Mars, SpaceX Says - ourmandave
https://gizmodo.com/starman-and-tesla-roadster-have-shot-past-mars-spacex-1830202749
======
woodandsteel
A friend of mine who works at GM says they are in negotiations with ULA to put
a Corvette into orbit around Jupiter.

------
masonic

      the car will slam into either Venus or Earth
    

Then the map is wrong -- it never comes anywhere within the orbit of Venus

